#ubuntu-ch 2014-08-05
<jean-vvv> Greetings, I'm having trouble setting the fr_CH.UTF-8 locale in Kubuntu 14.04, I have selected the correct language in the KDE system settings, the translation packages are there AFAIK but the interface is still mostly in english
<jean-vvv> here is the ouput of the locale command http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7959969/
<jean-vvv> I had to install 14.04 in english due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1182784
<Tribaal> jean-vvv: it looks like your locale is set to fr_US.UFT8
<Tribaal> jean-vvv: note: US
<Tribaal> shoudl be "fr_CH.UTF8"
<Tribaal> that might be a first setp
<Tribaal> step*
<jean-vvv> yep indeed I've noticed, sorry I should have been clearer :)
<jean-vvv> /etc/default/locale is correct though, I've edited it manually
<jean-vvv> Tribaal: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7960034/ would you know the command to correct the perl warnings?
<Tribaal> jean-vvv: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162391/how-do-i-fix-my-locale-issue ?
<Tribaal> (sorry, I use US english and a US keyboard for everything :/)
<jean-vvv> ok nvm I might have found something!
<jean-vvv> http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Perl_warning_Setting_locale_failed_unter_Debian the old "google your own question"-trick :D
<Tribaal> hehe
<jean-vvv> relogging
<jean-vvv> nope :/
<jean-vvv> solved! there was a typo... in the locale file
<jean-vvv> thanks for the help
<Tribaal> well... that's... that's what I told you
<Tribaal> ah well
#ubuntu-ch 2014-08-09
<Guest22158> 1
#ubuntu-ch 2016-08-08
<McMicMac> Hi, is someone avaliable? :)
#ubuntu-ch 2016-08-12
<lili_lotus_ukr> Hello, I have a problem with my hdd
